# new here



## stilwtr (Sep 23, 2015)

New to this forum but been around a little bit. Used to hang out on another board but they lost they fucking mind recently.  I imagine you will see an influx of us soon enough. Im 40 5'11" and about 210. Live in the midwest


----------



## jas101 (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## brazey (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## warrenrobby (Sep 25, 2015)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

